# Charging batteries



## the hammer (Oct 27, 2021)

Okay, I charged my batteries and went fishing. All is fine.
So, should charge the batteries again after using and charge again before fishing OR just charge before fishing again?
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed74 (Oct 27, 2021)

I always charged my batteries the night before fishing. Now I have a box with a meter, so I may just let it go until the meter says to charge. I'd like to run the battery way down the first couple of times. Don't know if that is a good thing or just an old wives tail. But that is what I do. YMMV.


----------



## MN Fisher (Oct 27, 2021)

My standard with the canoe was to plug in the charger the night before a trip...probably do the same with the F-9.


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Oct 27, 2021)

For lead acid batteries, it is usually recommended to charge after use to help prevent sulfation and only store with a full charge.

I charge my batteries as soon as get back from fishing/camping, when batteries are fully charged I switch to a maintenance charge.


----------



## MrGiggles (Oct 27, 2021)

After a trip, I will plug in the charger and unplug it in the morning once it's done. That's it. None of my electronics draw power when powered off, so discharge from sitting is very, very minimal. 

Only if you let them sit for months should you need to recharge before heading out again.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2021)

InSaneFisherMan said:


> For lead acid batteries, it is usually recommended to charge after use to help prevent sulfation and only store with a full charge.
> 
> I charge my batteries as soon as get back from fishing/camping, when batteries are fully charged I switch to a maintenance charge.




I read somewhere, probably here on TB, that is the best practice. I also plug mine in as soon as I get the boat back home.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 28, 2021)

InSaneFisherMan said:


> For lead acid batteries, it is usually recommended to charge after use to help prevent sulfation and only store with a full charge.
> 
> I charge my batteries as soon as get back from fishing/camping, when batteries are fully charged I switch to a maintenance charge.



I’m not running my batteries on a charger though. Mine are sitting in the boat until the next trip. I’ll charge them the day before my trip.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Nov 9, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> InSaneFisherMan said:
> 
> 
> > For lead acid batteries, it is usually recommended to charge after use to help prevent sulfation and only store with a full charge.
> ...


Yes it is best practice.. sulfated batteries loose capacity and will fail sooner. Best thing to do is plug into a charger as soon as you get home, and then top up the charge before you leave next time.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## GYPSY400 (Nov 15, 2021)

the hammer said:


> InSaneFisherMan said:
> 
> 
> > For lead acid batteries, it is usually recommended to charge after use to help prevent sulfation and only store with a full charge.
> ...



Why do you ask what to do if you already have your mind made up on what your going to do?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## the hammer (Nov 20, 2021)

GYPSY400 said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> > InSaneFisherMan said:
> ...




My mind wasn’t made up until I saw a couple of resonses


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 20, 2021)

My boat sits in the water from late March through Oct usually. I have no electronics but the bilge pump runs when it rains and it has power trim. I will top the battery off with the charger once or twice during the season. When the boat is put away in the garage for the winter, I pull the battery out and put it in the basement with a full charge (I will typically put the charger back on it before the first use of the new season). You really shouldn't need to charge it very often since the motor will maintain the charge while it's running (but that can depend on the amount of electronics you have/use in the boat).


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Nov 21, 2021)

JL8Jeff said:


> You really shouldn't need to charge it very often since the motor will maintain the charge while it's running (but that can depend on the amount of electronics you have/use in the boat).



My trolling motor doesn't charge my deep cycle battery and my DF9.9 manual says not to connect to deep cycle batteries.

Starter batteries may not need charging, but batteries used on trolling motors will need charging if used.


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 22, 2021)

InSaneFisherMan said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > You really shouldn't need to charge it very often since the motor will maintain the charge while it's running (but that can depend on the amount of electronics you have/use in the boat).
> ...



Yep. Especially with older two strokes that have dismal charging systems. Most are 10 amps or less running wide open. In a typical fishing scenario that doesn't amount to much at all.

Makes me appreciate my 90hp 4 stroke that has a full blown alternator, capable of putting out a decent charge even at idle.


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Nov 23, 2021)

One simple way to determine lead acid battery charge status is a DC voltmeter and status of charge chart for flooded batteries. The battery should be rested, not charged/discharged for a minimum of 15 minutes.

Checking specific gravity of each cell would be another method, but this method is very difficult when fishing. 

Sealed lead acid batteries can be checked with a DC voltmeter but may require a different charge chart.

Top display is starter battery and bottom trolling motor.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 23, 2021)

Assuming I attached them properly, here are a couple of blogs from Minn Kota about battery charging/maintenance. Of course they promote their products, but still there might be some helpful info here related to this thread. 


https://www.minnkotamotors.com/blog/article/importance-marine-battery-maintenance

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/blog/article/how-charge-deep-cycle-battery


----------



## the hammer (Nov 24, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> Assuming I attached them properly, here are a couple of blogs from Minn Kota about battery charging/maintenance. Of course they promote their products, but still there might be some helpful info here related to this thread.
> 
> 
> https://www.minnkotamotors.com/blog/article/importance-marine-battery-maintenance
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Dec 8, 2021)

Little late for this thread ..... but on my farm, and my Bay Boat - I have switched to solar, to charge my batteries. 
On each battery, I have installed the female cigarette lighter plug. On my solar panel, my lead is 12 ft long with the male end. So my boat(s), generators, fuel tank, mowers, etc - all have female plugs attached to them. I rotate them as needed. The solar comes with a overload protector. I have the same set up on my boat lift for my big boat.













I clipped the ends on the factory connectors, and add these soilder ring connectors. I use these on 100% of my 12 v. connections.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 9, 2021)

I wish there were a PV flooring tile you could cover the boat deck with and put all that sun you soak up on the water to good use. If anyone is aware of one I'd be curious to check it out.


----------

